

TwitHire: Use Twitter to Find A Job - guzzul
http://www.appscout.com/2008/07/twithire_use_twitter_to_find_a_1.php

======
pongle
Twit has a different meaning in the UK. For a second there I though people
needed twits for some nefarious purpose...

------
Tichy
I can't believe they still haven't changed their name.

------
pyroman
It would be more useful for job seekers if they were able to follow an account
on twitter for their region. Employers could also see how many people they are
reaching with their job posting. There might be a way to turn that into money.

------
pmjordan
I've done a decent amount of consulting work based on people tweeting the need
of having some work done. I'll have to check out how this service works - it
kind of sounds like it might be overkill.

